# Preamplificador con componentes discretos "Old Style"



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2016)

"Coqueto previo" con controles de graves, agudos, balance, lowdness realizado con componentes "Discretos" 

Ventajas sobre lo mismo realizado con IC´s: *Ninguna*
Desventajas sobre lo mismo realizado con IC´s: *Ninguna* ***
¿ Por que realizarlo así ?: *¡ ¿ Y por que no ? ! *

















​
*** Esto si estamos hablando de integrados "Normalitos", (TL072, 4558, Etc)





*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## capitanp (Dic 16, 2016)

Bonito pero mas lindo con este IC para los amp difer.


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 16, 2016)

Además de bonito, robusto. Un buen proyecto para distraernos un rato y disfrutar de la manera como se hacían las cosas hace un tiempo. A mi no me tocó vivir esa electrónica, soy un "jovencito" jajajaja pero sin duda me gustaba ver los circuitos de las épocas pasadas. De ahí nació mi amor por la electrónica. La amamos así no nos entendamos aveces. Gracias por compartirlo Fogo'.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 17, 2016)

El CA3086 ya no se fabrica, National que fue comprada por Texas tenía un CI similar, no si ya lo discontinuaron o no


----------



## maton00 (Dic 17, 2016)

Se está haciendo moda esto de la electronica discreta, hace poco me pegó tambien lo de hacer cosas de estas con componentes, hasta diseñe un opamp discreto asi bien mini, pero no sé por mas que intenté no pude reducir el ruido y mejorar el PSRR por mejores transistores y topologias que usaba, bueno para al menos superar las prestaciones de integrados tipo lm741  .


----------



## vmsa (Ene 16, 2017)

Muy original como esta resuelto, pero... ¿dónde encontrás potes con derivación para sonoridad?
JAJAJA! 
Hablando en serio, si bien creo que la ventaja de los ICs podría ser una menor distorsión y gran estabilidad, este circuito en realidad es un opamp discreto, y seguro suena de maravillas ya que uno no mide los parámetros sino que oye como suena y al estar complementado NPN y PNP es muy simétrico y la ganancia que se le exige no es muy alta de manera que unos transistores alcanzan para obtener un muy buen pre. Un placer ver este diagrama y entusiasmarse con su análisis, gracias por compartirlo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2017)

*Otro previo "Old Style", Hi Fi, Hi End, Re-Monono y Re-Pitufo *












​


			
				Multisim dijo:
			
		

> *Respuesta a la frecuencia*
> Desde CC a 35KHz ± 0,1 db
> Desde CC a 78KHz ± 0,5 db
> Desde CC a 100KHZ ± 1 db
> ...



En algún momento publicaré la segunda etapa y la fuente de alimentación.


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 22, 2017)

Excelente Fogo'! Y regular desde las tensiones para amplificadores no es problema, de hecho supera la de algunos amplis'; se podría conectar directamente a la fuente de un LM3886 o LM4780. (±35V). Pero si se desea todo a transistores, hay muchos amplificadores que funcionan con esa tensión.  Y amo esa entrada JFET, con transistores apareados. Faltó: Re-coqueto 

saludos!


----------



## AlbertoElGrande (Ene 22, 2017)

Fogo, ¿en tu esquma, el filtro Loudnes lo forman C1, C2 y R2?



Saludos cordiales de mi bella Málaga.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2017)

AlbertoElGrande dijo:


> Fogo, ¿en tu esquma, el filtro Loudnes lo forman C1, C2 y R2? . . . . .


El Filtro se forma con: La derivación del potenciómetro de volumen, C2 y R2

Ver el archivo adjunto 140096​


blanko001 dijo:


> Excelente Fogo'! Y regular desde las tensiones para amplificadores no es problema, de hecho supera la de algunos amplis'; se podría conectar directamente a la fuente de un LM3886 o LM4780. (±35V). Pero si se desea todo a transistores, hay muchos amplificadores que funcionan con esa tensión.  Y amo esa entrada JFET, con transistores apareados. Faltó: Re-coqueto
> 
> saludos!



La fuente de alimentación es tanto o mas complicada que el propio previo


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 22, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> La fuente de alimentación es tanto o mas complicada que el propio previo




No es que sea complicada, es más bonita en términos de electrónica hablando jejeje. Me imagino que debe ser muy estable. Igual cuándo esté lista, bienvenida sea. 
Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Ene 22, 2017)

Que tal esto para ese circuito???
https://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&...xSkL4zXK6q9FbFU1Q&sig2=o1VX1zQEw4J64Sn2IAoYZw


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Que tal esto para ese circuito???
> https://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&...xSkL4zXK6q9FbFU1Q&sig2=o1VX1zQEw4J64Sn2IAoYZw



Es similar al del esquema: *2N5566 (Matched N-Channel JFET Pairs)*


----------



## pandacba (Ene 23, 2017)

Asi es al estar en una misma cápsula con toda las ventajas que trae ello y además apareados!!!!


----------



## maton00 (Ene 31, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Que tal esto para ese circuito???
> https://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjQsI-599bRAhUFDJAKHZF7CmwQFggiMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nxp.com%2Fdocuments%2Fdata_sheet%2FPMBFJ620.pdf&usg=AFQjCNF29czwv94RWxSkL4zXK6q9FbFU1Q&sig2=o1VX1zQEw4J64Sn2IAoYZw



Daria un poco menos de ruido que con el 2n5566 por otro lado hablando de ruidos y PSRR yo le pondria un cap de unos 100uF en paralelo al R5 (Segundo esquema de Fogonazo)


----------



## snipero (Ene 13, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador + Previo IA-60
> 
> 30W Estéreo alta calidad *
> 
> ...




Por un momento tuve una hermosa ilusion, Queria clonar el premp pero tiene unos transistores todos raros, busqué y rebusque información en la web pero no encontre.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2018)

snipero dijo:
			
		

> Por un momento tuve una hermosa ilusion, Queria clonar el premp pero tiene unos transistores todos raros, busqué y rebusque información en la web pero no encontre.


Puedes reemplazar esos transistores por similares de bajo ruido BC549/BC550 y sus complementarios BC559/BC560


----------



## snipero (Ene 14, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Puedes reemplazar esos transistores por similares de bajo ruido BC549/BC550 y sus complementarios BC559/BC560


En serio? Que bueno, siempre he querido un pre discreto con tonos, pero ¿por que tiene esos transistoes de colores?  me mate buscando informacion y nada pero si tu dices que los puedo reemplazar por los BC549/BC550 es mejor porque esos si los puede conseguir.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2018)

Eso de los transistores marcados de colores es  negocio de ellos , les borran el nombre y los marcan de un color y de otro para la ubicación en el kit que te venden . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2018)

snipero dijo:
			
		

> En serio? Que bueno, siempre he querido un pre discreto con tonos, pero ¿por que tiene esos transistoes de colores?  me mate buscando informacion y nada pero si tu dices que los puedo reemplazar por los BC549/BC550 es mejor porque esos si los puede conseguir.


En el circuito del previo hay NPN y PNP, coloca los reemplazos correctos.

*Aquí* una interesante alternativa


----------



## snipero (Ene 18, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador + Previo IA-60
> 
> 30W Estéreo alta calidad *
> 
> ...



Disculpen que moleste tanto pero tengo una duda  ¿porqué en este  pre discreto, el potenciometro de balance esta a la salida de señal mientras que en el pre discreto  que compartió fogonazo, el potenciometro de balance esta en la entrada de señal? Es que estoy dibujando los pcb de ambos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2018)

Hay mas de una forma de pelar un chancho.  , y mas de un criterio de diseño de previos.

Ambas posibilidades son válidas y ambas poseen pros y contras.


----------



## snipero (Ene 18, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Hay mas de una forma de pelar un chancho.  , y mas de un criterio de diseño de previos.
> 
> Ambas posibilidades son válidas y ambas poseen pros y contras.


 Muy bien, gracias de nuevo ojala pueda hacer ambos previos a ver que tal el sonido. Aunque es mas por el hecho de ser a transistores, a mi gusto se los ve mas bonitos. Cuestión de gustos.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 18, 2018)

Te sorprenderias lo que pueden hacer un puñado de transistores un muy buen diseño, un mejor armado de la placa y mejor armado final.......


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2018)

snipero dijo:
			
		

> Muy bien, gracias de nuevo ojala pueda hacer ambos previos a ver que tal el sonido. Aunque es mas por el hecho de ser a transistores, a mi gusto se los ve mas bonitos. Cuestión de gustos.


Este sería _*"Mi preferido"*_


Ver el archivo adjunto 151443


Este es mejor, pero se basa en un transistor FET doble apareado en fábrica que *NO* creo que consigas.

Ver el archivo adjunto 152667
​


----------



## antoito (Ene 18, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> "Coqueto previo" con controles de graves, agudos, balance, lowdness realizado con componentes "Discretos"
> 
> Ventajas sobre lo mismo realizado con IC´s: *Ninguna*
> Desventajas sobre lo mismo realizado con IC´s: *Ninguna* ***
> ...



Fogonazo, ¿se podría alimentar con 12 voltios, en vez de 18v.?.

Me refiero a:

Gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 18, 2019)

No se puede alimentar con 12V ya que utiliza fuente partida ±18V
Porque esa manía de no hacer las cosas como se las presenta?
Mirá yo vivo en la ciudad homónima en la argentina y si aquí puedo comprar un transformador 12+12 de 100mA me imagino que tu también puedes.

En que estas pensando utilizarlo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2019)

antoito dijo:


> Fogonazo, ¿se podría alimentar con 12 voltios, en vez de 18v.?.
> .


Como te comento el *Panda NO *puedes alimentar el previo con SOLO 12V, pero si estás hablando de *±12V SI* es posible


----------



## antoito (Ene 18, 2019)

Sí, hablo de +12 y -12. Es que es la alimentación que tengo en mi actual previo (que no me tiene especialmente satisfecho), no sé poner +- junto.
¿Tendría algún problema al tener 6v. menos?.
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2019)

antoito dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 175246
> Sí, hablo de +12 y -12. Es que es la alimentación que tengo en mi actual previo (que no me tiene especialmente satisfecho), no sé poner +- junto.
> ¿Tendría algún problema al tener 6v. menos?.
> Gracias de nuevo.


Pierdes bastante tensión de salida y creo que nada mas,


----------



## antoito (Ene 18, 2019)

Gracias Fogonazo, tal vez pueda subir la tensión a unos +-15v.
Me voy a decidir a utilizarlo, quitando la parte de la alimentación, la cual llevaré desde la fuente de mi previo.
Tenía en mente este previo, otro de 5 transistores por canal y uno híbrido de transistores y 2 operacionales.
Ya comentaré cómo me va.
De nuevo, gracias.


----------



## clpkl (Nov 29, 2019)

hola, ¿es posible instalar un potenciómetro de 6 pines y un interruptor para activar y desactivar la baja intensidad?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 29, 2019)

clpkl dijo:


> hola, ¿es posible instalar un potenciómetro de 6 pines y un interruptor _*para activar y desactivar la baja intensidad?*_


¿ Que es eso de "baja intensidad" ?


----------



## clpkl (Nov 29, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que es eso de "baja intensidad" ?



Google traduce cosas, quise decir loudness


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 29, 2019)

clpkl dijo:


> Google traduce cosas, quise decir loudness


No puedes, el switch on/off de los potenciómetros trabaja al principio del recorrido, así que cuando intentes dar volumen activas el loudness, además de que es de un solo polo.
En el circuito está dibujada una derivación que posee el potenciómetro a aproximadamente el 20% de su recorrido y de donde se saca señal para el circuito de loudness
Ese tipo de potenciómetro en la actualidad es casi imposible de conseguir


----------



## clpkl (Nov 29, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No puedes, el switch on/off de los potenciómetros trabaja al principio del recorrido, así que cuando intentes dar volumen activas el loudness, además de que es de un solo polo.
> En el circuito está dibujada una derivación que posee el potenciómetro a aproximadamente el 20% de su recorrido y de donde se saca señal para el circuito de loudness
> Ese tipo de potenciómetro en la actualidad es casi imposible de conseguir


Fogonazo agradece la respuesta, pero lo siento, no hice la pregunta correctamente. Montaré un P3a dentro de una carcasa de un viejo receptor Gradiente. Lo que quiero es poner un comando separado (interruptor) para activar y desactivar la loundness de forma independiente, de modo que esté separado del volumen. El potenciómetro de volumen en este caso sería un estéreo común. Es posible?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2019)

clpkl dijo:


> Fogonazo agradece la respuesta, pero lo siento, no hice la pregunta correctamente. Montaré un P3a dentro de una carcasa de un viejo receptor Gradiente. Lo que quiero es poner un comando separado (interruptor) para activar y desactivar la loundness de forma independiente, de modo que esté separado del volumen. El potenciómetro de volumen en este caso sería un estéreo común. Es posible?


Ahhh
Esa es otra historia, quieres colocar un switch independiente para el circuito de loudness. Si es así *no *hay problema.

*Algo *para que mires


----------

